# How far will a '99 Pathfinder go?



## Wasatch Rebel (May 28, 2009)

Do any of you have '99 Pathfinders past the 300,000 mark? What about past 250,000? What kind of problems have you had with the vehicle, those that have gone that far?


----------



## sonyslave (May 31, 2009)

My 96 is only at 140K. But wow, I'm amazed at this car's reliability! We've had it since new and I do all the work on it myself (and I'm pretty bad at keeping up with regular maintence!). I think part of keeping it running is NOT taking it to a mechanic, they seem to break more things than they fix!

On my Pathy the a/c went 12!! years before quitting, pretty amazing!

I'm so happy with this vehicle!


----------



## Wasatch Rebel (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, sonyslave. I'm actually considering buying a '99. It's between that and a Toyota 4runner. I've read a bunch of people's reviews on the 4runners where they say how they're up around 250k, 270k, and still running well, but I haven't been able to find any reviews of Pathfinders where people are saying that. I guess that's really what I want to know--over the long haul, what's going to be a better deal for my money.


----------



## sonyslave (May 31, 2009)

I don't know much about the 4runner. They do seem a bit more cramped to me since the floor seems higher, probably to make room for the frame.

I can tell you that the handling and drive characteristics of the 96 4x4 XE Pathy are great! Probably because it's a unit body design has a lot to do with it not feeling like it's a truck.

One notable observation: My early 4x4 has a soft, comfortable suspension and despite that, when I roll it into a sweeping turn it leans over predictably and just carves through in a smart well sorted manner. It has very balanced weight distribution and predictable handling. I love it! To me it drives like a well sorted family sedan.
Later 4x2 models have much firmer suspensions. My friend has an 04 and I don't like the harshness at all. It seems like Nissan thought that they'd make a 'sporty' ride, but to me it's just too jarring. I think trucks should be comfortable 1st and sproty 2nd.

I've been a car nut for over 20 years and have had many sporty cars and motorcycles. After 13 years of ownershipI'm still amazed at how good of a job Nissan did making a two ton four wheel drive handle on the road, and I'm still on all the original suspension components, tires however are now Michellin Cross Terrain, 265s I believe. These tires are awesome for mostly road and light off road use!


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

My pathfinder is running at the 260,000 mark. The compression tests as good as it was new. The engine is still clean and it looks as though I will get at least as many more kilometers on it provided I can keep it from rusting out from under me. If they are maintained a Pathfinder should reach well over the 1/2 million mark. My uncle's first pathfinder was bought new in 1991 (He is probably one of the worst people I know for vehicle maintenance schedules and didn't do any work on it himself) and he passed it on to his daughter in about 2005 or so, when it was finally written off in a highway accident it had over 750,000 original kms on it. Goes to show you how long a quality vehicle can last.


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

Both the 4Runner and Pathy are no doubt solid vehicles. I am no vehicle expert nor salesman, however, from what I've read over the years- I believe Toyota in general slighty outweighs Nissan in reliability and owner loyalty.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

The 4runner outweighs the pathy in owner loyalty, but there are groups of pathfinder owners that are extremely loyal (myself included). With a 4runner you are asking for transmission problems, with a pathfinder you are asking for the rear control arm bushings to wear out. I would rather have to replace some bushings then a transmission.


----------



## Shoefean23 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a 97 pathy with 241,xxx and is still going strong.


----------



## chaman (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm buying a 1997 Nissan at a great price, the only thing is that it has been parked for around 6 months, I really like this model and now that I have read all this good comments about it I'm buying it. 

Any advice before re-starting this pathfinder? It was not well stored

Thanks


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Check all fluids, hope the gas is still good, check the battery...

I would let it get up to running temp and just idle for a while to make sure everything seems good before you go for a drive. I would also test the 4HI and 4LO right away if its 4wd...


----------



## SLVRPATH (Mar 19, 2003)

02 pathfinder with 109k.


----------



## ravie (Oct 25, 2009)

Dam guys i just baught a 99 pathfinder le with 94000 miles and i have to say the truck is great so far handles very well on the highway, i have not drive it in the snow yet but wat makes me happy is to read these messages on how much miles these pathfinder can go up to now my question is what kind of problems is common on these trucks and what should i look out for oh and one more thing i have not change the dif fluids yet what advise do anyone have for me the only fluids i have change is the transmission and the oil change


----------



## Mike2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got my hands on a 2003 WX II TI pathy a few weeks ago with only 33,100 miles on it. 

didnt even have any dirt on the chassis underside.


----------



## bushwacker (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to add that I have a 1994 Pathy with a V6 engine, 4x4 with approx. 306,000 KMs and still going strong.The reason I say approx. is that the odometer and speedo do not work,it quite after 297,000 Kms. and I have not looked into why it does not work._ am using a GPS unit for my speed and distance.Up here in the north it is a balmy minus-35 C.I went out to start it this morning and no problem with out it being pluged in. The compression must be still pretty good!_


----------



## dboi74 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wasatch Rebel said:


> Do any of you have '99 Pathfinders past the 300,000 mark? What about past 250,000? What kind of problems have you had with the vehicle, those that have gone that far?



i just bought a 95 with 131000 miles on it, it sat 4 6 months or so, only changed a battery cable and put in a new altinator runs solid like a champ im lovin it


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

97 SE original owner at about 150K miles....I say "about" as the odometer stuck earlier this year....I can easily get it unstuck but choose not to.

Have been through a clutch or two I think...rear control arms freeze....some front suspension parts/links etc bushings will wear....dry, crack etc. That's about it...A/C and heat still doing well....few minor lights gone on the dash....also did a ball joint this year....side step bars are rusting out good. Otherwise....body and paint are holding up well....engine and drive train chugging along...have an annoying clutch hydraulic problem I'm wrestling with (See other thread). But all in all...happy with the vehicle and plan to run it down for at least a few more years.....just don't see a catastrophic repair taking it down though. But I'm running about $1K+ per year or so in repairs/maint....I view that as about par for the course for a 12 year old vehicle.


----------



## averagedetailer (Jun 24, 2020)

laxman0324 said:


> The 4runner outweighs the pathy in owner loyalty, but there are groups of pathfinder owners that are extremely loyal (myself included). With a 4runner you are asking for transmission problems, with a pathfinder you are asking for the rear control arm bushings to wear out. I would rather have to replace some bushings then a transmission.


yup, I've replaced those bushings. fun times

shout out to anyone who sees this comment on a 13 year old thread


----------

